# Welche Tools verwendet ihr? (PDA/Windows Mobile)



## Norbert Eder (26. Dezember 2005)

So, da ich natürlich unter anderem auch für PDA's entwickle, interessiert es mich sehr, welche Tools, Spiele etc. ihr so auf euren windows basierenden PDA's verwendet.

Freue mich auf Rückmeldungen.

lG,
Norbert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi Norb.

Also die einzigen Spiele die ich auf dem PDA hab sind Pacman und Ultima Underworld.
Ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Shooter fuer Windows Mobile, so in der Richtung wie Doom waere angenehm. 
Ein paar Netzwerktools waeren irgendwie nicht schlecht, wie z.B. ein Portscanner oder sowas.
Eine Shell waere auch irgendwie nett.


----------



## Johannes Postler (26. Dezember 2005)

Was auch interessant wäre, ist ein SSH-Client wie PuTTY, der Port-Tunneling kann. Also wenn du mal Zeit hast...


----------



## Norbert Eder (27. Dezember 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Norb.
> 
> Also die einzigen Spiele die ich auf dem PDA hab sind Pacman und Ultima Underworld.
> Ich bin ja immer noch auf der Suche nach einem guten Shooter fuer Windows Mobile, so in der Richtung wie Doom waere angenehm.
> ...


Shell gibts von Microsoft bei den PowerTools für Mobile Geräte dabei. Doom gibts für Windows Mobile PDAs auch ;-) Portscanner, WLAN-Dedectoren etc. gibts auch alles. Das meiste ist halt so zu bezahlen.

Aber was mich sonst noch so interessieren würde: habt ihr auch irgendwelche Today-Plugins installiert?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Dezember 2005)

Die Netzwerktools sollten schon moeglichst kostenlos sein, z.B. so Sachen wie nMap oder gar Nessus waeren interessant. 
Spiele koennen natuerlich gern auch was kosten, oder meinetwegen freie Binaries fuer Leute die das Spiel sowieso schon Original haben.
Wegen der Shell muss ich mich mal umsehen, danke fuer den Hinweis.
Hatte mir vorhin extra Visual C++ Embedded installiert und mal angefangen damit was rumzuspielen. 
Today-Plugins? Nee, sowas hab ich nicht.


----------



## fluessig (4. Januar 2006)

Ich verwende:
MiniStumbler - fürs Netzwerken  (freeware)
Tools um die Oberfläche zu drehen (um 90° ist bei meiner Windowsversion nicht dabei) ($20)
Einen Scumm Emulator um Sam'N'Max zu zocken (freeware)
Graphiktools (bei ct dabei gewesen - freeware)
Adobe reader (fw)

Toll fänd ich spiele die wie am Nintendo DS funktionieren und das Touchpad ausnutzen, das  Mikro und die Möglichkeiten, die man mit nem pda halt hat.


----------

